

Where does music come from? - dlokshin
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2010/09/where-does-music-come-from/63160/

======
tommynazareth
As a habitual tapper of things and singer of nonsensical syllables, I agree
with the conjecture that music originates with the sound of people moving, but
it also originates in everything we hear as we sit still and listen to other
things move. And like spoken language (I think), as the music we produce grows
from its roots, it is influenced by out exposure to cultural artifacts,
including other music.

An interesting area for inspection is the spectrum between organic music,
technical music, abstract music, and emotional music. Is the original music we
produce from simply moving tied to an emotional experience? At what point do
we begin understanding music as a language that can exist in absence of
physical experience? It'll be a cool book if it delves into these kind of
questions.

